# [solved] Suspend in KDE konfigurieren

## schachti

Ich habe endlich meinen Rechner soweit, dass Suspend to RAM bei mir funktioniert (vermutlich dank einiger Änderungen in Kernel 2.6.29 und 2.6.30). Etwas lästig ist, dass ich manuell immer /usr/sbin/s2ram -f aufrufen muss - über die "normale" Abmeldeprozedur in KDE ("Rechner ausschalten" - "Ruhezustand (im Speicher)") funktioniert es leider nicht. Wie kann ich konfigurieren, dass bei Auswahl dieser Option /usr/sbin/s2ram -f ausgeführt werden soll? Ich nutze derzeit KDE 4.2.4.

EDIT: solved.

----------

## Josef.95

Mensch du hast Recht, habs grad hier auch mal getestet und es funktioniert endlich auch auf meinem Desktop Rechner. (ich hatte mir gestern Abend auch den gentoo-sources-2.6.30 Kernel gebaut). Bei älteren kernel Versionen hatte ich es auch nie richtig hinbekommen, meist wegen der nVidia "forcedeth" Treiber.

Ok, genug gefreut, zu deiner eigentlichen Anfrage:

Ja ich bin einer von diesen Leuten die auch "hal" auf dem Desktop nutzen..

mit entsprechender kernel-Konfiguration (die du ja scheinbar hast) war hier nicht mehr nötig wie "hal" mit USE="laptop" Flag zu bauen, dies zog zb "pm-utils" mit.

KDE 4.2.4 wurde dann auch mit den Buttons "Ruhezustand im Ram , auf HDD" gebaut, meines Wissens nach war hierzu nichts weiter nötig...

----------

## schachti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Bei älteren kernel Versionen hatte ich es auch nie richtig hinbekommen, meist wegen der nVidia "forcedeth" Treiber.

 

Genau das war auch immer mein Problem, daher habe ich so sehnsüchtig auf die eigentlich schon für das letzte Wochenende angekündigte finale Version von 2.6.30 gewartet.   :Wink: 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit entsprechender kernel-Konfiguration (die du ja scheinbar hast) war hier nicht mehr nötig wie "hal" mit USE="laptop" Flag zu bauen, dies zog zb "pm-utils" mit.
> 
> KDE 4.2.4 wurde dann auch mit den Buttons "Ruhezustand im Ram , auf HDD" gebaut, meines Wissens nach war hierzu nichts weiter nötig...
> ...

 

Probiere ich aus, danke für den Tipp! Der Name des USE Flags ist etwas irreführend, ich hatte dahinter Unterstützung für Notebook-spezifische Hardware vermutet.

----------

## schachti

Hat geklappt, vielen Dank!

----------

## RealBluescreen

It work's!

----------

## schachti

Ich grabe diesen alten Thread mal wieder aus - mit KDE 4.6 klappt's nicht mehr, hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

Das sollte auch mit dem aktuellen kde-4.6 noch klappen.

Könntest du ein wenig genauer beschreiben was genau nicht mehr funkt!?

Nutzt du noch die pm-utils ?

Hier auf einem ~amd64 System schaut es aktuell so aus 

```
equery d pm-utils

 * These packages depend on pm-utils:

kde-base/powerdevil-4.6.0 (pm-utils ? sys-power/pm-utils)

sys-power/upower-0.9.8 (kernel_linux ? >=sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1)
```

 Und sys-power/upower ist wiederum eine Abhängigkeit von kdelibs 

```
equery d sys-power/upower

 * These packages depend on sys-power/upower:

kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0-r1 (!aqua ? sys-power/upower)
```

 somit sollten die >=sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1 bei dir ja eigentlich installiert sein!?

Ob powerdevil in diesem Fall für die hibernate Funktion wirklich benötigt wird bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher. (da könnte ich aber die Tage noch mal auf einem anderen System (~x86) auf dem es auch funkt nachschauen.)

----------

## schachti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Könntest du ein wenig genauer beschreiben was genau nicht mehr funkt!?

 

Beim Klick auf die Optionen "Ruhezustand" bzw. "Tiefschlaf" passiert nichts. Keine Meldung, keine Fehler in ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/kdm.log, /var/log/everything/current oder in der Ausgabe von dmesg, einfach nichts.

An der Konfiguration hat sich außer dem Update auf KDE 4.6 nichts geändert:

```

emerge -pv pm-utils powerdevil upower hal kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r1  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-power/upower-0.9.8  USE="-debug -doc (-introspection) -ipod" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4  USE="X acpi crypt disk-partition laptop -apm -debug -dell -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0-r1  USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -openexr -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.6.0  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Führe ich hingegen als root

```

echo -n mem > /sys/power/state

```

aus, funktioniert Suspend2RAM einwandfrei.

EDIT: Das System ist ein ~amd64-System.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., die sollten eigentlich schon vorhanden sein. 

```
# cat /sys/power/state 

mem disk
```

Nun ist die gute Frage von wem sie normal angelegt werden sollten.

BTW

Wird HAL wirklich noch benötigt?

>=kde-4.6 selbst benötigt eigentlich kein HAL mehr.

/edit:

Hast du im Kernel soweit notwendiges gesetzt? Hier schaut es aktuell so aus

(gentoo-sources-2.6.37 x86) 

```
$ zgrep SUSPEND /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

```

----------

## schachti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., die sollten eigentlich schon vorhanden sein. 
> 
> ```
> # cat /sys/power/state 
> 
> ...

 

Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden - der Befehl

```
echo -n mem > /sys/power/state 
```

schickt ein System direkt in den S2RAM-Zustand - damit wollte ich lediglich aussagen, dass Suspend2RAM prinzipiell funktioniert (denn mit diesem Befehl gelingt es, das System in den S2RAM zu schicken).

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW
> 
> Wird HAL wirklich noch benötigt?
> ...

 

Wird noch benötigt, nämlich von luks-tools:

```

equery d hal

 * These packages depend on hal:

app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)

app-crypt/luks-tools-0.0.14 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5)

app-emulation/wine-1.3.13 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20091130 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.11-r1 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)

media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.10 (hal ? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5)

```

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /edit:
> 
> Hast du im Kernel soweit notwendiges gesetzt? Hier schaut es aktuell so aus
> ...

 

Zum einen funktioniert S2RAM ja, wenn ich über die Kommandozeile als root den o.g. Befehl angebe, zum anderen sollte auch im Kernel alles Benötigte aktiv sein:

```

# zgrep SUSPEND /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hmm.., die sollten eigentlich schon vorhanden sein.
> 
> ```
> # cat /sys/power/state
> 
> ...

 

Ups...,ja sorry, den hatte ich tatsächlich missverstanden...

Puhh, ansonsten würde ich mal richtung dbus consolekit polkit (kdelibs) schauen...

Ansonsten sollte es generell aber eigentlich funken, ich hab hier drei kde-4.6.0 Systeme, da klappt es gegenüber kde4.5 ohne (bewusst) veränderte Konfiguration.

Sprich, ich hab aktuell keine Ahnung warum es bei dir zZt nicht funkt...  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell könnte es auch ein Fehler im /home/Verzeichnis sein...?!

Hast du es mal mit einem frisch angelegten Testuser getestet?

----------

## schachti

Danke für den Tipp, mit einem frisch angelegten User geht es! Nun muss ich also entweder herausfinden, was genau mit meinen Benutzereinstellungen nicht stimmt, oder meine ganzen Einstellungen manuell auf einen frischen Login übertragen...

Ein Punkt ist mir beim Suspend2RAM noch negativ aufgefallen: Ich habe eine zweite, relativ laute Festplatte eingebaut, die nur als Datengrab dient und daher nur alle paar Wochen mal gebraucht wird. Bisher schicke ich sie per Befehl

```

hdparm -y /dev/sdb

```

in einem Skript unter /etc/local.d in den Energiesparmodus, so dass sie keinen Lärm mehr macht. Beim Suspend2RAM wird sie aber wieder kurz hochgefahren (bis zum Abschalten), nach dem Erwachen aus dem Suspend2RAM läuft sie auch wieder. Kann man das verhindern?

----------

